# Pc Wiedereinsteiger braucht eure Hilfe :)



## DigOutYourSoul (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe PC Games Community

Da ich keinen passenden Thread für mein Thema gefunden habe musste ich leider einen neuen erstellen. Falls es einen gibt kann diese Frage auch gerne verschoben werden. 

Möchte mir nach etlichen Jahren wieder einmal einen neuen Pc zusammenstellen. Da ich aber die letzten Jahre nicht verfolgt habe bin ich unglaublich überfordert was die Komponenten betrifft. Ein bischen schlau gemacht hab ich mich zwar schon aber erfahrene User können mir da sicher noch den einen oder anderen Tipp geben.

Habe mir mal ein System zusammengestellt



Prozessor:                     Intel Core i5-4590 (3300) Quad Core                             

  Prozessorlüfter:             Scythe Kabuto II  oder  Alpenföhn Brocken                                 

  Arbeitsspeicher:            Corsair Vengeance Pro 1600Mhz 2x 8Gb

  Festplatte (SSD):          Samsung 840 EVO 250GB BASIC  oder  OZS Vector SSD 240GB                           

zweite Festplatte:          WD Black 3.5" SATA-III 1TB                                        

  Grafikkarte:                   Gainward Nvidia GeForce GTX770 Phantom 2GB                

Laufwerk:                      Samsung SH-224DB                                                                           

  Mainboard:                   ASRock Fatal1ty Z97X Killer                                      

  Betriebssystem:           Windows 8.1                                                            

Netzteil:                       be quiet! System Power 7 600W                                               

  Gehäuse:                    Corsair Graphite 600T White 


Bei dieser Zusammenstellung liege ich momentan bei 1200 Euro. Wäre wirklich super wenn mir jemand sagen könnte ob da Komponenten dabei sind die ausgetauscht werden müssten. Vorallem bei der CPU bin ich mir unglaublich unsicher. Leider bin ich bei meinem Budget schon fasst an der oberen Grenze.Besser geht ja bekanntlich immer


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2014)

Die CPU ist gut, aber wenn Du woanders ein wenig sparst, kannst Du den Xeon E3-1230v3 oder E3-1231v3 nehmen. Der hat - wie die deutlich teureren Core i7 - pro Kern 2 Threads, ist effektiv also wie eine 8Kern-CPU, was sich später auszahlen könnte, da die neuen Spielekonsolen auch 8Kerner nutzen und die Games vlt. bald davon profitieren werden. Die Games sind ja im Kern für PC und Konsole identisch, d.h. wenn die für Konsole auf 8kern optimiert werden, profitieren auch PCs mit 8Kernen davon. 

Die Kühler sind an sich schon Übertakter-Modelle, wäre an sich nicht nötig. Aber beide wären gut. Allerdings würde ich dann beim RAM lieber keinen "hohen" nehmen - der Pro ist aber mit nem hohen Kühlkörper bestückt, oder? Nimm einfach den hier Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  der ist flach, dann gibt es auch auf jeden Fall kein Problem mit dem CPU-Kühler.

Ne WD Black würde ich nicht nehmen. Die SOLLEN schneller sein als die Blue, aber davon wirst Du nichts merken, außer dass die Black relativ häufig stark virbrieren und das Gehäuse sogar zum Brummen bringen können. Nimm eine WD Blue, oder auch eine andere mit 7200 U/Min von Seagate oder Toshiba - die tun sich nix. ca 45-50€.

Grafikkarte ist gut, aber für ca 20-30€ weniger bekommst Du auch eine gleichstarke und ebenfalls leise AMD R9 280X, zB http://geizhals.at/de/msi-r9-280x-gaming-3g-v277-053r-a1013429.html oder http://geizhals.at/de/asus-r9280x-dc2-3gd5-directcu-ii-90yv0501-m0na00-a1012940.html

Mainboard ist unnötig teuer, denn das ist zum Übertakten gedacht. Die CPU kannst Du aber gar nicht bzw. nur ganz wenig übertakten. Für die CPU reicht ein Board für um die 70-80€ locker aus, Chipsatz wäre egal. wobei ich einen der neueren nehmen würde (erkennst Du an der 97 im Namen, also Z97, H97 usw.). Allein wenn Du beim Board den rat befolgst, sparst Du schon genug, um einen der og. Xeons zu nehmen. 

Das Gehäuse ist natürlich extrem teuer - schon ab ca 30€, also 100€ weniger bekommst Du auch schon gute Gehäuse, die alles nötige haben und nicht total klapprig sind ^^  Hat es einen bestimmten Grund, warum das nehmen wolltest?


----------



## DigOutYourSoul (18. Juni 2014)

Danke schonmal für diese ausführliche und guten Antworten. 

Von der Xeon E3 CPU hab ich auch nur positives gelesen. Ist auf jedenfall eine gute Alternative. Habe ihn bisher aber nicht in erwägung gezogen da Spiele nicht unbedingt CPU lastig sind. Du hast aber schon recht das sich dass in der Zukunft sicher ändern könnte.

Der Arbeitsspeicher ist auch so ne Sache die mir nicht unbedingt klar ist. Reichen 8 oder sollten es schon 16GB sein? Ist 2x4GB besser als 1x8GB? Zu meiner aktiven Zeit war das noch so  Oder zumindest wurde das einem gesagt. Aber ja... "tiefere" Arbeitsspeicher ist notiert 

Was die Festplatte angeht nehmen die sich wahrscheinlich alle nicht allzu viel. Hab da im Internet von X verschiedenen Marken gelesen. Aber okay. Wenn eine günstigere runder läuft umso besser.

Das Gehäuse gefällt mir einfach  Ist eigentlich der einzige Grund den ich hier aufführen könnte. Wäre auch ein Gehäuse das ich längerfristig behalten könnte ohne Platznot zu bekommen.


----------



## Batze (18. Juni 2014)

Beim Board, das was alles zusammen hält sparen, oh ja.
Sorry Herbboy, aber was ist denn das für ein Tip?


----------



## Enisra (18. Juni 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Beim Board, das was alles zusammen hält sparen, oh ja.
> Sorry Herbboy, aber was ist denn das für ein Tip?



Ach Schmarn
Der richtige, in anbetacht dessen das es eben nur das Zeug zusammenhölt und nichts zur Leistung beiträgt.
Wozu also irgendwo Geld verpulvern für Features, wie Übertacktungsfreundlichkeit die halt beim Xeon überhaupt nicht von Belang sind, die man überhaupt genutzt werden können?


----------



## Batze (18. Juni 2014)

Na wenn du meinst

Ich meine die Allgemeinheit der Board Qualität, nicht wegen des Übertacktens.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ach Schmarn
> Der richtige, in anbetacht dessen das es eben nur das Zeug zusammenhölt und nichts zur Leistung beiträgt.
> Wozu also irgendwo Geld verpulvern für Features, wie Übertacktungsfreundlichkeit die halt beim Xeon überhaupt nicht von Belang sind, die man überhaupt genutzt werden können?



...extra Leistung bringt's vielleicht nicht, aber teurere Mainboards sind qualitativ schon oft erheblich besser, als (sehr) günstige Modelle. Bessere elektronische Bauteile, z.B. SpaWas, erhöhen schon die Langlebigkeit eines Boards. Klar, das muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden und wer Mainboards vlt. alle 2 Jahre tauscht, braucht sicher kein teures - ich persönlich habe Mainboards immer etwa 6-8 Jahre im Rechner, bevor ich wechsle - da investiere ich dann lieber etwas mehr.


----------



## Enisra (18. Juni 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...extra Leistung bringt's vielleicht nicht, aber teurere Mainboards sind qualitativ schon oft erheblich besser, als (sehr) günstige Modelle. Bessere elektronische Bauteile, z.B. SpaWas, erhöhen schon die Langlebigkeit eines Boards. Klar, das muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden und wer Mainboards vlt. alle 2 Jahre tauscht, braucht sicher kein teures - ich persönlich habe Mainboards immer etwa 6-8 Jahre im Rechner, bevor ich wechsle - da investiere ich dann lieber etwas mehr.



najaaa
das ist ja aber auch nicht so, das wir da schrott empfehlen und wozu das doppelte an Geld ausgeben für nen Z statt H97?
Außerdem, bringt Intel bei jedem Tock eh wieder einen neuen Sockel


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> najaaa
> das ist ja aber auch nicht so, das wir da schrott empfehlen und wozu das doppelte an Geld ausgeben für nen Z statt H97?
> Außerdem, bringt Intel bei jedem Tock eh wieder einen neuen Sockel



Schon richtig, aber gerade bei der CPU merkste nur alle Äonen einen wirklichen Leistungszuwachs. Zumindest aus Gamerperspektive. 

Ich tausche normal nur die Grafikkarte im 2-Jahres-Rhythmus.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2014)

@DigOutYourSoul: dieses Gehäuse hier zB Zalman Z3 Plus wei  sieht jetzt rein optisch auch nicht viel anders aus ^^  oder Sharkoon REX8 Value wei  bzw. um was genau geht es Dir da? Um die weiße Farbe? Da gäb es noch nen ganzen Haufen, auch mit "aggressiverem" Design usw. - wegen des RAMs: da nimmt man 2 Riegel, dann hast Du Dualchannel, da laufen 2 Riegel mit je 4GB schneller, als einer mit 8GB. Mehr als 8GB sind vorerst nicht nötig.


@Mainboards:
Auch die "billigen" Boards haben inzwischen sehr gute Bauteile, "all solid capacitators" als Stichwort. Wenn man nicht grad den 12h am Tag voll belastet und dann noch unbedingt ne Lebensdauer von 10 Jahren haben will, braucht man echt kein Board über 80€. Wir reden ja immer noch von 70-80€ und nicht von 40€. Eines für um die 80€ ist heutzutage für einen Mainstream-Sockel eher "normal" und überhaupt nicht "billig" - aber 120€ oder mehr ist da eben schon richtig "teuer", über 200€ nur was für durchgeknallte Hardwarefreaks  

Es ist ohnehin gar nicht sicher, dass ein teures Board wirklich klar länger hält und "billige" wirklich oft kaputtgehen, zumindest was die Zeit nach Ablauf der Gewährleistung angeht. Wenn ich mal Leute mit defekten Boards erlebe, dann entweder schon kurz  nach Kauf = Gewährleistung und eh kein Problem oder aber mind 5-6 Jahre  alte Boards, und da sind dann ebenso auch ehemals teure Modelle dabei. FALLS ein Board dann doch wirklich WEGEN der schlechteren Teile kaputtgeht, muss man halt ein neues Board kaufen - dann hat man halt 2x70-80€ bezahlt, das ist dann auch nicht viel mehr, als wenn man direkt eines für 140€ kauft. 

Ich kenn ehrlich gesagt auch eh kaum Fälle, in denen ein Board schon nach 3-4 Jahren kaputtgeht. PC-Bauteile halten idR, wenn sie die ersten paar Monate ohne zu mucken laufen, quasi "ewig", auf jeden Fall lang genug für eine normale Nutzungsdauer, nach der man sich dann eh neue Teile wünscht  

Ich würde jetzt wie gesagt nicht grad ein Board für nur 40€ nehmen, vor allem auch, da vlt. der Support (Treiber) da nicht so gut gepflegt wird. Aber mehr als 80€, vlt 90€ muss echt nicht sein, außer man braucht bestimmte Features, die man günstiger nicht bekommt. Und "teurer" muss auch ohnehin nicht automatisch "besser" sein - zB wenn jetzt ein quasi identische Board statt 80€ direkt 130€ kostet, nur weil es auch SLI/Crossfire kann und 2x Sata mehr dabei hat + einen Zusatz-USB-Controller, dann ist das teurere Board 100pro nciht "besser", was die Qualität angeht... 

Wir leben nicht mehr in Zeiten, in denen selbst ein "günstiges" Board für einen Mainstream-Sockel 100€ kostete...    wenn man sich besser fühlt, soll man sich ruhig ein teureres holen - aber grad wenn das Budget beschränkt ist sollte man IMHO lieber das "Risiko" eingehen, dass es VIELLEICHT nach "nur" 4-5 Jahren ein Problem gibt. Der Vorteil, dass man sich dafür dann stärkere Hardware kaufen konnte, finde ich wichtiger als den EVENTUELLEN Nachteil, dass man sich irgendwann mal nach 4-5 Jahren, wenn an sich eh schon eine neue CPU mit ganz neuem Sockel sinnvoll wäre, ein Mainboard für einen inzwischen völlig veralteten Sockel suchen muss.


----------



## DigOutYourSoul (19. Juni 2014)

Vielen vielen Dank für  die guten Ratschläge. Habe mich jetzt mal für ein ASUS H97 Plus entschieden. Ist wahrscheinlich immernoch eine Stufe zu hoch gegriffen aber das gefällt mir eigentlich recht gut. 

@Herbboy

Das Gehäuse krieg ich zu nem vergünstigten Preis. Das Design gefällt mir zudem recht gut. Das Gehäuse ist zwar "relativ" unwichtig aber ansprechen sollte es einen ja schon ein bischen.  Allgemein finde ich jetzt PC Gehäuse Designtechnisch nicht wirklich schön. Entweder ists ein schwarzer Kasten oder ein abgefahrenes DIng mit zig Ecken und Kanten. 

Wäre schön wenn mir noch jemand meine Bedenken bezüglich der CPU nehmen könnte. Der XEON E3 1230v3 ist ja eine ServerCPU. Richtig? Kan das den funktionieren im Altag und beim Spielen? Wird der nicht zu heiss?

Nochmals vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2014)

Der Xeon ist absolut identisch zu einem core i7 4770, nur dass es ein BISSCHEN (0,1GHZ)  weniger Takt hat und ihm die interne Grafikeinheit fehlt. Früher waren "Server-CPUs" manchmal noch kritisch, vor allem auch bei den Mainboards musste man aufpassen. Aber die modernen Xeons 1230er-Serie für den Sockel 1155 oder 1150 sind eigentlich nur leicht umbenannte normale Core-i-CPUs ohne Grafikeinheit. Und bei der Wärme gibt es keine Unterschiede zu den Core i7, die Xeon werden im Zweifel sogar etwas kühler, weil die eben keine Grafikeinheit haben. Die Haswells, also Sockel 1150-CPUs, werden halt ganz allgemein wärmer als die Vorgeneration für Sockel 1155, aber "wärmer" ist bei weitem noch nicht "zu warm" - auch über 70 Grad sind kein Problem. Mit nem ordentlichen Kühlkörper kannst Du die CPU aber halt leichter kühlen, so dass der Lüfter wiederum nicht schnell drehen muss, daher wäre ein separater Kühler für vlt. 25€ durchaus sinnvoll. Da hast Du dann auch eher nur 60 Grad selbst bei Last. Aber auf keinen Fall wird der Xeon mit dem Box-Standardlüfter "zu heiß".

Nebenbei: ich weiß auch gar nicht, warum die aktuellen Xeons überhaupt für Server "besser" geeignet sein sollen - die brauchen halt wegen der fehlenden Grafikeinheit nen TICK weniger Strom, das spricht für einen Einsatz in einem Server, aber dafür muss dann wiederum doch ne kleine Grafikkarte rein - weiß nicht, ob sich das wirklich rentiert  


mit dem H97-Board kannst Du auch den Xeon 1231v3 nehmen, der hat nen Tick mehr Takt, ist ein "Refresh" des 1230v3. Der soll auch ein etwas anderes Material haben, so dass die Wärmeableitung besser ist - aber das macht vermutlich nichts aus. Ich hab nen Test gesehen, in dem er sogar 1 Grad wärmer war als der 1230v3 - aber vlt. drehte dafür der Lüfter auch nen Tick langsamer


----------

